# 1908 indian racer mag drive single



## thehugheseum (Aug 8, 2014)

heres an updated pic of my 08 indian racer i never get to work on.......if you get a whiff of anything to help this bike or anything pre 1913 please please contact me








and the only mag drive single i have ever found a pic of


----------



## kelvinwo (Aug 19, 2014)

This i seems to find worth having 


online lawyer


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2014)

That poor bike deserves someone that would make time...I am available, run away bike from your current master, and I will hug, cuddle, and work on you....


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 19, 2014)

ha! so im working on customers porsches and i look over and the indian had moved like 10 ft closer to the dr.........im thinking "what in the hell?" then i came in for lunch and read this........he heard you bri!

  it is torture to have this thing down there and no time to do anything but glance at it once inwhile

its not for lack of passion but just time right now....so yesterday i get this 





im thinking......sweet i found the correct carb........but no i found an 03-06 carb.......now my silly ass is thinking "i should find a bike for my new carb" instead of anything rational


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey good luck with the project.... maybe you can get the later carb with that one!!! Love dem one lungers!


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 19, 2014)

I love your problems 

Such a sweet bike!


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 10, 2014)

i managed to hobble a few more parts on the 08 and refine some others.....we shot these the other day....happy holidays cabers


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2014)

Happy Holidays to you and yours as well, grand pic!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 10, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

The real deal.


----------



## DutchChris (Dec 19, 2014)

There is one for sale in Belgium  http://www.2dehands.be/motoren/motoren/overige-merken/indian-boardtrack-racer-1916-216003634.html

Cheers Chris,


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2014)

the yellow bike from belgium is a little bit of a "red herring" it looks like a genuine motor but the rest is a pretty inaccurate replica


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 28, 2014)

their are more board track racers today than when their were board tracks to race on.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is my 13 Indian that I currently race. Nickanator was on my pit crew in Davenport IA 2013. This was an original race bike (not a factory but a private racer) When I re-did this bike I had to make all the missing pieces which was a very time consuming process. This bike was raced in WI back in the day. Good luck with your project.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 29, 2014)

hey frankster great bike! i have talked to you at davenport and seen the bike tho its a been a couple yrs i think......we go to the meet every yr

as far as there being more racers now than back in the day i would have to disagree,i have heard this comment before but it has no basis i think its just something folks like to say

there were a hell of alot of racers both factory and privateer and privateers were known to ride the street bike to a track (dont forget that dirt tracks/horse tracks/flat tracks never really stopped racing) and setup the street bike for racing then set back up and ride home

  one denver rider drove his streetbike with sidecar to events with the racing bike in the sidecar.........motorcycles are alot like bicycles.....if you can dream it up it has likely already been done or invented

my 08 is a bike built from several bikes,the motor may have been the very motor fred hyuck raced at agricultural park,one thing is certain it is a very special motor having parts and features no other 08 has ever been found with....in 09 there was a change that my 08 has leading to the notion of "racer" or "prototype" incorporated into it..........my bike will probably never touch a track again but a startup might well be in its future

thanks for the kind words


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 29, 2014)

In Merrill WI there is a shop called Yellow Spear Restorations ( Dick Olhoff ) He restored several early Indian racers (like yours) and road bikes. He may be a source of parts for you.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks yes im aware and have spoken with him.....since my bike is built of mostly original parts i want to keep hunting originals for it,i have buddies who have bought stuff from him,its great someone is making the stuff at all


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 13, 2015)

When someone re cast an overhead valve conversions a few years back it put a lot of race-ey bike into  many deep pocked car collections who did not know the difference


----------

